# Cindy Williams, another clueless lefty



## evangilder (Jan 11, 2008)

I got this message on MySpace tonight. What Cindy Williams did pisses me off, but the response is friggin great.


> Somebody has started to straighten some of these thoughtless and ungrateful people out. And I am even more grateful that it was someone serving in one of the branches of military.
> 
> Military paid too much? You be the judge!
> This is an Airman's response to Cindy Williams' editorial piece in the Washington Times about MILITARY PAY, it should be printed in all newspapers across America.
> ...


Thank you, Airman Bragg, for your service, and for opening that bitch's eyes.


----------



## Freebird (Jan 11, 2008)

Gosh such an uninformed article by Mz Williams, what a surprise! And to think that the TV show of a couple of dim-witted bimbo's might not have required that much acting at all...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 12, 2008)

Apparently, while there was a piece written by _a _Cindy Williams about military pay, it was not the actress who wrote it and it was actually written in 2000. The airman's response was actually written to the other Miss Williams.

Sorry about that! The full, real story is at the link below (thanks Gordon!)

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Cindy Williams Military Pay Criticism


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 12, 2008)

Man, while reading that up above, I was getting pissed off big time.... Thanks for the clarification Eric.....

I remember when, in 1994, Clinton wants to skip the 1994 federal- military pay raise and scale down future raises... That news, when ur overseas fighting and killing, getting into heaps of sh!t in a country u never even knew existed before u got there, was unbelievably demoralizing....

Finally, Clinton gave us a measly 2.2% pay raise, when the cost of living increased 5%, and the civilian market raises were around 7%.... All of us Squids were frickin livid over the bullsh!t...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 12, 2008)

That soldier deserves a big bonus for this and that b*tch deserves to be send to Iraq...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 12, 2008)

Unimaginable ignorance...

Another pacifist who was granted a soapbox from our liberal media.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 12, 2008)

Unfortunately Les, round 2 is coming up if The B*tch gets in.

Why is it so easy for these narrow-minded, [email protected], sittin behind a desk for the rest of their friggin lives making $2 million to get off on hard working soldiers??? 

I can't stand it from these short-sighted pricks. They write crap like that and probably got paid by the media for more that she was bitchin about in that piece. That is about the only thing I would gladly pay my taxes for.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2008)

Honestly the military should be paid more. I know first hand (as do many others here as well) the sacrifices that are fighting men and women have to make on a daily basis.


----------



## DBII (Jan 21, 2008)

Les, you think you were pissed, When I was in college, I was promised a retirement, free medical for myself and my family. I went on active duty and finished my 3 yrs so I could convert from Reservist to Regular Army just in time to be transfered back into the Reserves due to a buget balancing act in congress. Then after I completed 14 yrs, I would was no longer needed because of the draw downs. I did 3 to 4 weekends a month plus 30 days during the summer for 9 years only to be sent home without any toys.

DBII


----------



## Erich (Jan 21, 2008)

but the worlds govts not just the US of A will promise the military the world in the way of payments............never happen and never will

hey Cindy is hot right ? .......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2008)

When I first went into the reserves in 96 I would chuckle about my paycheck - I could see the difference after Clinton left office - especially when deployed.


----------



## DBII (Jan 21, 2008)

I was young and would have do it anyway....lol. My brother-in-law manage to retire from the Corps, 24 or 25 years in. He is working for a contractor in Ft Worth now. 

DBII


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2008)

I drilled for 6 years to get the GI bill for flight training - only got a fraction of what was promised.

F#*k it - it was fun and I served my country.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 22, 2008)

FU** that FU**IN FU** NUTJOB SHE SHOULD BE IN BED WITH SADDAM FU**<FU**,BIT** sorry guys didnt mean to rant but that makes me UNHAPPY  god wheres my gun


----------

